# heater recommendation for a 5 gallon aquarium



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi All,
I just got a 5ish gallon ada 45F aquarium.

any recommendations on heaters that you've personally used that can be purchased locally?

I use ebo jager and hydor inlines myself but on larger aquariums.

thanks in advance

Ray


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ebo_Jager is all I use myself. Haven't used anything smaller than a 150w myself. But J&L has 25w & 50watt ones (Jager 50 Watt Aquarium Heater (Eheim) )and thats what I go with personally. Being the 25, 50.& 75w heaters are the same price, I'd go with the 50watt. Not sure if they are the best, but haven't had any probs with any yet.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

thx I have a 75 watt ebo already, but it'll look kinda ugly in my scape, 
I'm going to try the colbalt one, heard many good reviews on that one.

Unless I eventually put a canister on this tank and then use a hydor


----------



## CeeZer (Jan 24, 2014)

In a small tank, try to put heater under gravel if possible. Or, in filter/water stream.


----------

